# Farm truck tag 800% increase



## rospaw (Aug 26, 2015)

Have 3 farm trucks that I have owned for years. All tagged and insured for years. All of them 80s / 90s trucks. Have always paid about 30 for each tag. Today I go to renew them and its 780.00 for the 3 tags. They are title in my name for years. Gvw 24k 30k and 32k. Lady at ga county tag office says new tax laws now they go by the weight not the year of the truck. Sad part is the trucks might get 100 miles a year..... True on the farm trucks. Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds like it time to downsize or take a risk to ride without a tag. You know a ticket would be a lot less than that.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 26, 2015)

A 5/16 nut driver might cut your problem by about 2/3 $$$$. 

But insurance would be  another deal altogether


----------



## GA native (Aug 26, 2015)

Pull the farm tag, and get a state tag.

Well, that was easy...


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 26, 2015)

Mount the Tags with Magnets . Move as needed.
You can only drive one at a time...


----------



## rospaw (Aug 26, 2015)

GA native said:


> Pull the farm tag, and get a state tag.
> 
> Well, that was easy...



They are just normal state tags. The tag office does't list them as farm truck. Anybody that has a flat bed, dump bed on a ton 1/2 or 2 ton tuck that paid 28.00 last year will be paying 300 this year. Can't believe no one else has chimed in that had a increase like that. I think the tag lady is not processing the tag correctly. All other 8 tags were normal price. Am i the only one having this problem?


----------



## rospaw (Aug 26, 2015)

swamp hunter said:


> Mount the Tags with Magnets . Move as needed.
> You can only drive one at a time...



That is the way it should be! Should buy one tag number and pay for (in my case) 11 plates with the same number. Guess i should call Trump and put it in his play book!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 26, 2015)

Your govmt at work.


----------



## srb (Aug 26, 2015)

*Money*



rospaw said:


> They are just normal state tags. The tag office does't list them as farm truck. Anybody that has a flat bed, dump bed on a ton 1/2 or 2 ton tuck that paid 28.00 last year will be paying 300 this year. Can't believe no one else has chimed in that had a increase like that. I think the tag lady is not processing the tag correctly. All other 8 tags were normal price. Am i the only one having this problem?



I paid last yr345 on 2006 model..3500 with flat bed...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 26, 2015)

Tag and advalorem tax is one of the biggest rip offs out there.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 26, 2015)

rospaw said:


> Can't believe no one else has chimed in that had a increase like that. I think the tag lady is not processing the tag correctly. All other 8 tags were normal price. Am i the only one having this problem?



Here is the info. Part of House bill 170 passed this session.

House Bill 170 created new annual highway user impact fees for all motor vehicles which are 15,500 lbs. and greater. For vehicles weighing 15,500 lbs. to 26,000 lbs. the annual highway user impact fee is $50.00. For vehicles weighing 26,001 lbs. and greater the annual highway user impact fee is $100.00.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Aug 26, 2015)

I believe that when the state changed the law to charge a tax only when the vehicle was purchased backfired on them.  Now they are trying to recoup the revenue loss.


----------



## rospaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Here is the info. Part of House bill 170 passed this session.
> 
> House Bill 170 created new annual highway user impact fees for all motor vehicles which are 15,500 lbs. and greater. For vehicles weighing 15,500 lbs. to 26,000 lbs. the annual highway user impact fee is $50.00. For vehicles weighing 26,001 lbs. and greater the annual highway user impact fee is $100.00.



Thanks Dustin ! I think that is what i'm looking for. I will search the bill. That 24000lb truck should have been around 80 bucks which is not that bad. I could deal with that. But $260.00 just seems like too much! 
Wonder when this bill went in effect?  I will do some searching.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 27, 2015)

rospaw said:


> Thanks Dustin ! I think that is what i'm looking for. I will search the bill. That 24000lb truck should have been around 80 bucks which is not that bad. I could deal with that. But $260.00 just seems like too much!
> Wonder when this bill went in effect?  I will do some searching.



July of 2015


----------



## srb (Aug 27, 2015)

*This*



JohnnyWalker said:


> I believe that when the state changed the law to charge a tax only when the vehicle was purchased backfired on them.  Now they are trying to recoup the revenue loss.



I agree on the new purchase side....


----------

